# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Anyone else on Sertraline?

## CaterpillarGirl

Anyone else that is taking Sertraline, how lon did it take before there were side effects? I'm feeling very nauseaous, dizzy and headachy and am just trying to figure out if I'm coming down with something or if it's from the tablets, I've only taken one so far a few hours ago so figure it's too early to start noticing any side effects?

----------


## OldMike

I was on 50 mg sertraline  for many years and couple of years ago had it upped to 100 mg, it was couple of months before I started to feel the benefit both when I initially started and when it was increased and side effects I got were severe heartburn, producing lots more pee and feeling muzzy headed. The side effects occurred very quickly so you need a couple of months to see if they suit you unless the side effects are too severe in which best to see your GP.

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I think I'm just coming down with something because I've gone really cold and very very tired... Just about to start work too! If any of it is side effects though I think I can cope, the side effects will wear off eventually right?

----------


## OldMike

They do wear off though can take a while as we are all different.

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I felt better about ten minutes after I made that last post! Don't know what's going on with me, I'm just really hungry now, time to make tea

----------


## magie06

I'm on it too. I started it at the end of Feb - beginning of March. I had one anti-depressant to come off too, and yes it took a while for it to take effect. The side effects didn't last too long. I'm on a 75mg dose at the moment. It is really a game changer though. The old anti-d was horrendous for making me feel hungry. This one, doesn't seem to have that side effect, in fact I've lost 18 pounds since the middle of May. 
Please stick with it and give it a chance. Unfortunately, we are not medically trained, and everyone reacts differently too meds, so always take your doctors advice about changing meds and reducing doses.

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I know it will take a while to have any effect, I have every intention of sticking with it took me so long to get on it! I just wondered if anyone had had side effects start so soon after taking it. I think I was just regularly hungry before, I normally have a snack before I go to work but I didn't today because I felt so sick

----------


## Suzi

Any negative side effects should die out within about 2 weeks..

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Unsure if it's a side effect from the meds but I woke up this morning with an awful throbbing in my ear, feels like my heart is beating in there! I had a look at the side effects list and it says ears ringing and ear pain but nothing about throbbing, whatever it is it needs to stop soon, it's only been two hours and it's already driving me mad!

----------


## Paula

The symptoms youve been having - cold, tired, nauseous, dizzy, headache, earache - are all pretty random for a physical virus imo so Id imagine theyre more likely to be side effects. Having said that, if youre worried, call your doctor. Also, take some painkillers and rest for a day or two  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

I can't add anything to what Paula said about side effects.

I tend not to read lists of side effects because I can start imagining I've got them, depression does that to me it picks up on something and starts whispering in my ear isn't that such and such and before long my anxiety kicks in and I've convinced myself I'm suffering from goodness knows what.

Just see how it goes and if the symptoms/side effects worsen then see your GP.

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I mostly just have the tiredness and the nausea now, everything else seems to have stopped, and it's not constant so I think I can manage it. I'm a bit nervous about going to my mum's today because I keep spacing out every so often and I don't want her to notice anything because I'm really not ready to tell her yet

----------


## Paula

Why dont you want to tell her?

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Because I know she will worry about me and possibly blame herself

----------


## OldMike

You your mum will probably notice you're not quite yourself so it might be better to tell her, though I totally understand about you not wanting to worry her.

----------



----------


## Suzi

Speaking from  Mum's point of view.. We worry anyway  :O:  It's much better to tell her what's actually happening, rather than her think what could be up and her imagine something so much worse... She loves you, let her help

----------



----------


## Paula

Completely agree with Mike and Suzi

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I didn't tell her in the end, I did think about it because I completely understand where you guys are coming from but to be honest I'm not all that close with my mum due to some stuff from my childhood that I know but she doesn't know I know and it makes things kind of difficult. I would say she didn't notice anything anyway but she's not the sort that would come out and say it if she did, I think she may have some anxiety herself

----------


## Suzi

Fair enough lovely....

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'm still feeling really nauseous, it's making it difficult to get things done, gets worse at night so I'm not sleeping well at the moment... Can't wait for the tablets to kick in properly and do their thing!

----------


## Suzi

Are you eating with them? Remind me, how long have you been on them?

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Only since Thursday, I take one in the morning when I wake up and then go straight downstairs for breakfast

----------


## Suzi

Can you try eating something with it? Maybe a digestive biscuit or something?

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'll give it a go tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

It's worth a go?

Apart from that, how are you feeling?

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Tired, but relieved things are finally getting sorted, forgot to call the counselling though and I have to go to work now. Thanks for asking  :):

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'm feeling so incredibly irritable right now, I lost my temper with L which I've been trying really hard not to do, so now I feel like crap! In my defense she did keep putting her feet on my after I asked her nicely not to do numerous times and reminded her that these tablets will make me worse before they make me better... Still makes me feel crappy though, I hate losing my temper like that  :(:

----------


## Paula

Youre human, lovely, these things happen. I told my daughter she was self absorbed the other night - shes not, shes a very caring, selfless young woman - but I was stressed and she got the brunt of it. L will be fine, she loves you and knows you love her

----------



----------


## Suzi

I lost my temper the other day and shouted at the kids too and they didn't deserve it either - so I had to apologise. It's totally understandable lovely.... Apologise if you feel you need to - I find ice cream or chocolate works well and a hug  :O:

----------



----------

